# Univocity of Being and Scotus



## RamistThomist (Nov 7, 2007)

I read in a philosophy text that Duns Scotus posited a Univocity of Being. In other words, he unhooked ontology from theology. What does that mean, exactly? I have an idea but am not sure of it.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd like to know too.


----------

